# pro chem equitest 500



## tkwan (Mar 3, 2009)

was just wondering if any1 has tried equitest 500 and oxybol 50 by pro chem


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Pro chem have good reports on their products!

Never used myself, but read many posts on here.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

I am on deca by pro chem very good stuff never used the ones you have mentioned.


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

i got 60ml of their deca 300 ive stockpiled ready for when i go back on


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

My bro was running this for a while, and rated it well. You want to be looking at a 16 weeker though, to get the best out of it. The test in it is long estered.

I've never heard anything bad about Pro-Chem labs, and I know a lot of people who use their gear.


----------



## tkwan (Mar 3, 2009)

thanx guys.tried their t400 n had gud results.il c how it goes.maybe 14wks.


----------



## muzzah (Aug 20, 2006)

using the equitest 400 right now. Its good stuff


----------



## bloodmoney (Mar 14, 2009)

using equitest 500 now any1 can give me any reports about it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reports concerning what? you are using it now so should know what it can give


----------



## xxbishopxx (May 5, 2009)

bloodmoney said:


> using equitest 500 now any1 can give me any reports about it


hey orite m8?.. i'm on my fourth 2ml jab of test 500, at mo going great love it!.. legs killin thoo frm wher i injected jus acheing, no gain no gain aye?..


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

Pro chem has worked well for me, used the eq, test and the tren. did exactly what they were meant 2.

Haz


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

bloodmoney said:


> using equitest 500 now any1 can give me any reports about it


this stuff sounds good but what is the mix. i mean how much test is there per ml and how much eq? is it just 250/250?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bazzoka Tooth said:


> this stuff sounds good but what is the mix. i mean how much test is there per ml and how much eq? is it just 250/250?


so your saying you dont know what's in the gear your taking?

mmmmm sounds a good plan


----------



## GUNNAZ (May 12, 2009)

I JUST READ YOUR QUOTE ON EQUITEST HOW MUCH WAS YOUR BRO USING OVER 16 WEEKER


----------



## shaftymcnasty21 (May 15, 2009)

ya i just got some prochem eq and test and winstrol very excited to try it


----------



## bigm (Jun 16, 2008)

pro chemical got cyp test gaining well . my supplier uses nothing else ,good quality product you wont be disapointed


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> so your saying you dont know what's in the gear your taking?
> 
> mmmmm sounds a good plan


i did not say i where taking the gear i said it sounds good.

try reading the comment properly before posting


----------



## Cal.79 (Aug 14, 2009)

I just started using equitest 500 last week, its a mix of 300mg/ml testosterone decanoate and 200mg/ml boldenone undecylenate.

I have not had any problems as of yet but i was wondering at what point i would need to use an anti-ester or pct ? The guy i got them of suggested taking 1ml for the first week, 2ml the week after and 3ml for the rest of the course but that would only make it a 5 week course as there is only 10ml in the vial and it seems like a very short course to be on any suggestions would be real usefull at this point.

Cheers

:confused1:


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

is the test deconate a long acting test?? cant find much about it?


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

anyone tried prochems testex 250 ? (100mg prop and 150 mg cyp)

have ordered some to start my new cycle


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

Cal.79 said:


> I just started using equitest 500 last week, its a mix of 300mg/ml testosterone decanoate and 200mg/ml boldenone undecylenate.
> 
> I have not had any problems as of yet but i was wondering at what point i would need to use an anti-ester or pct ? The guy i got them of suggested taking 1ml for the first week, 2ml the week after and 3ml for the rest of the course but that would only make it a 5 week course as there is only 10ml in the vial and it seems like a very short course to be on any suggestions would be real usefull at this point.
> 
> ...


Way to short imo mate, a good 12-15 weeks for it get right in and up and running and maybe add 40mg of dbol every day for the next 3-4 weeks aswell as your jab


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

PAULSHEZ said:


> is the test deconate a long acting test?? cant find much about it?


yes log acting, longer than cyp or enanth,

at 500mg/ml must be quite potent, a couple of ml a week should then make up a good basic cycle.


----------



## Cal.79 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply / advice curlie its appreciated.

Jobs a good un !

Cal


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

anyone know if they make a tren enanthate?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, 200mg/ml. They also do a Test Cyp/Tren Enth blend (200mg:100mg/ml) which I'll be using soon :thumb:


----------

